

How useful can a programmable desktop robotic arm can be? - rkitect

Hello all,
I was thinking of developing a desktop size programmable robotic arm which is better than already existing servo based arms. I could only come up with a very few application for it though.<p>I am just trying to take others opinion before spending more time developing it.(what do you think about the idea ?)
Also, please feel free to list the possible applications you can think of.<p>Thank you.
======
sklogic
I was exploring (with very little success so far) an idea of using such a hand
alongside with a 3D-printer, guided by a CV, for assembling more complex
designs (like adding metal components during printing). Lack of mechanical
precision can be sort of compensated by the use of CV, it's pretty much what
we do with our own far from perfect fingers.

------
informatimago
Put it over the sink and have it wash the dishes.

If you leave it on the desktop, I guess you could program it to wipe your
screens and dust your keyboard.

